# husband wife separate work visas?



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Anybody know if it's ok to apply separately for work visa/residency visas through separate employers even though we are married?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Reading that question back, once in print, looks a bit silly.

But I can't find anywhere that says yay or nay. Sponsoring is not an option as that would be illegal in our case, as either way, we both need to be officially working.

Thanks, again.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Illegal? Weird one.

Anyways, of course you'll be get your residency visa from your employer - both you and your misses.

What's the problem?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

Maybe I have been misinformed, but if I sponsor my wife, or vice versa, there only certain areas/levels of employment that she/I can work. We both meet the criteria for sponsoring each other and would therefore be specifically tied together by either of our jobs/sponsorship.

However, if we get her employer to sponsor her and mine to do the same for me, is that an issue - being married? 

Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Nope, not the case, the only time a husband has to sponsor his family is when none of them (ie family) are working.

She can work and do anything, don't worry, this isn't Iran!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol!

They'll be here soon enough. But not too soon, I hope.

Thanks. A silly question in the end.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Lol!
> 
> They'll be here soon enough. But not too soon, I hope.
> 
> Thanks. A silly question in the end.


No such thing as a "silly" question. Silly is not asking the question.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No such thing as a "silly" question. Silly is not asking the question.


Indeed. I should've been alert to that. The world needs more lerts...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you both have jobs your employers will sponsor you separately for your 3 year residency visas - that is normal procedure. If you work but not your wife, you can sponsor her. If your wife works but not you she can only sponsor you if she works in certain professions (Doctor, Lawyer etc) or she has may be able to sponsor you if she earns over a certain amount. Being sponsored by your wife does not entitle you to work. A wife who is sponsored by her husband needs his written permission (an NOC) to work .


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

wandabug said:


> If you both have jobs your employers will sponsor you separately for your 3 year residency visas - that is normal procedure. If you work but not your wife, you can sponsor her. If your wife works but not you she can only sponsor you if she works in certain professions (Doctor, Lawyer etc) or she has may be able to sponsor you if she earns over a certain amount. Being sponsored by your wife does not entitle you to work. A wife who is sponsored by her husband needs his written permission (an NOC) to work .


Thanks, wandabug. 

Our deeper thinking was more to do with legal matters in terms of death. Weird, I know. But if something happens to either of us, we want the other to have the option of staying/working as we are also buying property etc. 

So the less amount of red tape in terms of residency/work individually, as opposed to joint, the better. Wills etc will be a whole other ball game of headaches.

Just ticking stuff off the list as we go along our merry way. So thank you.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Anybody know if it's ok to apply separately for work visa/residency visas through separate employers even though we are married?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


well, i'm going to tell you a somehow weird story. i know a family without kids who did not tell their employers they are together here. he told his HR his wife is back home, and she never mentioned her husband is here. they are safe as they can show their marriage certificate to anyone knocking on their door. at the same time, she enjoys benefits and full medical insurance, and he does the same. they get paid round airfare once a year, and they take holidays at the same time  both of them said they did it because companies would retain an employee who's single, but would fire someone who admits they have family responsibilities, and would cost the companies too much. 

is this true? i don't know.

many companies would rather you sponsored your wife because they can save the visa money they should pay. there are a lot of wives working like that, and a great number of them have never been offered a contract, even if they have the skills. women in positions like these earn less too.

good luck with taking decisions


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

cami said:


> well, i'm going to tell you a somehow weird story. i know a family without kids who did not tell their employers they are together here. he told his HR his wife is back home, and she never mentioned her husband is here. they are safe as they can show their marriage certificate to anyone knocking on their door. at the same time, she enjoys benefits and full medical insurance, and he does the same. they get paid round airfare once a year, and they take holidays at the same time  both of them said they did it because companies would retain an employee who's single, but would fire someone who admits they have family responsibilities, and would cost the companies too much.
> 
> is this true? i don't know.
> 
> ...




Interesting story, Cami. However, I was going through a (very) basic thought process on this thread, against my own naiveté, regarding potential residency legal situations in the UAE, like in the case of death and owning property and therefore the complications/benefits of either joint sponsorship or individual residency. I will be seeking legal and financial advice to cover all bases anyway. 

Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Interesting story, Cami. However, I was going through a (very) basic thought process on this thread, against my own naiveté, regarding potential residency legal situations in the UAE, like in the case of death and owning property and therefore the complications/benefits of either joint sponsorship or individual residency. I will be seeking legal and financial advice to cover all bases anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes.


Whether your wife is on her own visa, or sponsored by you makes no diffence to the ownership of assets in the UAE, or distribution on death. All UAE residents are subject to Sharia Law on assets in the UAE, no matter their status.

The sponsored spouse requries permission to do certain things like opening a bank account, obtaining a driving licence, take a job etc and cannot have their own alcohol licence. The advantage for someone being sponsored is that it can be easier to obtain work (especially for lower paid or p/t jobs) as the employer only has to pay for a work permit and not a residence visa. if however, the sponsoring spouse loses their job, all visas are cancelled.
-


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Whether your wife is on her own visa, or sponsored by you makes no diffence to the ownership of assets in the UAE, or distribution on death. All UAE residents are subject to Sharia Law on assets in the UAE, no matter their status.
> 
> The sponsored spouse requries permission to do certain things like opening a bank account, obtaining a driving licence, take a job etc and cannot have their own alcohol licence. The advantage for someone being sponsored is that it can be easier to obtain work (especially for lower paid or p/t jobs) as the employer only has to pay for a work permit and not a residence visa. if however, the sponsoring spouse loses their job, all visas are cancelled.
> -


Thanks Elphaba, again.

So if we wanted the option for either spouse to stay and work in Dubai and in the case of a death for example, it would be best to be on separate work/residence visas? I only ask because at times, my work is hazardous to say the least and therefore, if the wills are done properly and are Sharia compliant and we have purchased/own a property, either one of us could remain in Dubai with the least amount of trouble?

We both have the option of getting our own employment/residency visas through our own employers. The cost is not an issue (to either of our employers).

Also, I wish for my wife to have as much "freedom" as possible. :spit:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Thanks Elphaba, again.
> 
> So if we wanted the option for either spouse to stay and work in Dubai and in the case of a death for example, it would be best to be on separate work/residence visas? I only ask because at times, my work is hazardous to say the least and therefore, if the wills are done properly and are Sharia compliant and we have purchased/own a property, either one of us could remain in Dubai with the least amount of trouble?
> 
> ...



No such thing as a 'sharia compliant' will. It's a total misnomer, although there are ways of writing wills to take into account assets in various countries etc. We'll talk about that in due course.

I'd advise your wife to have her own visa


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No such thing as a 'sharia compliant' will. It's a total misnomer, although there are ways of writing wills to take into account assets in various countries etc. We'll talk about that in due course.
> 
> I'd advise your wife to have her own visa


Looking forward.

And thanks.


----------

